# Unusual Solutions for Usual Problems



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

More here:

Unusual Solutions For Your Usual Problems | A New Era Of Knowledge


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool, I checked out that site...some of those are pretty awesome, some of them are more...There, I Fixed It - ******* Repairs...:/
But...duct tape does fix everything


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

The car with the missing wheel and the push cart with the guy holding it is awesome LOL


----------



## technohugs (Jun 21, 2010)

*Glad that you like it*



sprinkles said:


> The car with the missing wheel and the push cart with the guy holding it is awesome LOL


Thanks for liking this post. Hope you can also find more interesting articles on
www.technohugs.com:happy:


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

Nyx said:


> Cool, I checked out that site...some of those are pretty awesome, some of them are more...There, I Fixed It - ******* Repairs...:/
> But...duct tape does fix everything



I agree. I tried to be more upscale and use the clear packaging tape so that it matched the "decor" back in college :laughing:because you know the landlord wasn't going to come around unless the apartment was flooding or on fire (besides him and his son were creepy and the thought that they might be in our drawers was motivation enough to fix it ourselves) Today I Mighty Mend everything :blushed:


----------



## silence (Nov 11, 2008)

alton brown uses a drill to turn his pepper grinder.


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

silence said:


> alton brown uses a drill to turn his pepper grinder.



He's one of my favorites ) 
There is a cookbook out there for people on the road. Shows you how to cook things on the motor while you are still driving.


----------

